# shakespeare automatic fly rod reel



## tommytuna (Jan 21, 2010)

I found a Shakespeare automatic fly rod reel (model 1822) in my father's garage in the original box and packing. It has never been used. Mint condition. Anyone know if this has any value on the collectors market?


----------



## KBREAL (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not sure of the year, but i also have one. Unfortunately i lost the box and paperwork due to a house fire, but still have the reel. The box and paperwork are worth more than the reel. I don't have a dollar amount, but i showed it to a dealer years ago, and he was drooling over the box. 

Maybe a collector will be able to give you a value. 

On a side note, i still use mine once a year on my grandfathers bamboo rod on the opener. The young guys are never impressed, but the ones who know can appreciate it, and yes they work great.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have quite a few of them and some others that are automatic. As of now i wouldnt see much money in them.


----------

